# Is Amazon Flex expected to slow down after the holidays?



## soupergloo

?


----------



## RGV

Yes. Holiday shopping spree is over.


----------



## WMUber

It may be a bit busy with people cashing in gift cards, but by New Year's it will be dead. The only thing that may get the brave some work is bad weather.


----------



## Shangsta

soupergloo said:


> ?


Of course it is. The good news is most locations have stopped onboarding drivers but they will be releasing fewer blocks making it very competitive.


----------



## soupergloo

RGV said:


> Yes. Holiday shopping spree is over.


I was never delivering anything holiday related


----------



## soupergloo

Shangsta said:


> Of course it is. The good news is most locations have stopped onboarding drivers but they will be releasing fewer blocks making it very competitive.


i'm in SF, they haven't stopped on boarding out here yet


----------



## chefseth

A resounding NO. January is almost busier (as a whole) than December.

All of the new Prime members will be ordering with gift cards and also thinking they are getting such a great deal with "free shipping". LOL

I spoke to blue vest at UWA2 and he said it will be busy all month.


----------



## soupergloo

chefseth said:


> A resounding NO. January is almost busier (as a whole) than December.
> 
> All of the new Prime members will be ordering with gift cards and also thinking they are getting such a great deal with "free shipping". LOL
> 
> I spoke to blue vest at UWA2 and he said it will be busy all month.


the block availablity today tell a different story


----------



## Shangsta

soupergloo said:


> the block availablity today tell a different story


May be a difference between prime now and logistics. I hold my amazon gift cards to buy gifts for other people.


----------



## UberPasco

soupergloo said:


> the block availablity today tell a different story


Yeah, the day after Christmas is a real bellweather.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

soupergloo said:


> the block availablity today tell a different story


Well if the WH is closed, it's kidna hard for there to be any blocks.


----------



## soupergloo

Shangsta said:


> May be a difference between prime now and logistics. I hold my amazon gift cards to buy gifts for other people.


I was at the warehouse this morning and there seemed to be more deliveries than people available to deliver, but they weren't opening additional blocks.

I'm currently working a Hot Wheels shift and business seems just as steady as previous weeks.


----------



## soupergloo

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Well if the WH is closed, it's kidna hard for there to be any blocks.


warehouse wasn't closed today


----------



## monkeemama17

I haven't been able to get a shift all weekend. I don't know if it is because of the holiday or what. I was hoping to at least have a block today, but nothing popped up. I am in Portland.


----------



## soupergloo

monkeemama17 said:


> I haven't been able to get a shift all weekend. I don't know if it is because of the holiday or what. I was hoping to at least have a block today, but nothing popped up. I am in Portland.


I can't speak for Portland because i'm in SF, but I know our warehouse was closed here on Christmas Day; otherwise, I saw plenty of shifts available over the weekend.


----------



## Dakota2009

I work out of San Francisco and I always set up my availability before hand, it was going great, then since the 23rd no work at all. I have only received 1 offer since then. Hope it picks up soon. Who really makes the call on the blocks, and availabiliaty the warehouse ppl or who?


----------



## Dakota2009

soupergloo said:


> i'm in SF, they haven't stopped on boarding out here yet


What is on boarding ?


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man

Question: Is there a monthly requirement to remain active with Amazon Flex. I just do this part time but if nothing is happening on Saturday or on one of my days off then I might not have anything for the month.


----------



## Shangsta

Dakota2009 said:


> What is on boarding ?


Bringing on new drivers.



Dan The Lyft Man said:


> Question: Is there a monthly requirement to remain active with Amazon Flex. I just do this part time but if nothing is happening on Saturday or on one of my days off then I might not have anything for the month.


Last I heard? Six months


----------



## soupergloo

Dakota2009 said:


> I work out of San Francisco and I always set up my availability before hand, it was going great, then since the 23rd no work at all. I have only received 1 offer since then.


I set up my availability in advance for this week (120 hours of availability), and they gave me nothing.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man

soupergloo said:


> I set up my availability in advance for this week (120 hours of availability), and they gave me nothing.


Are those hours if any, just for you or for anyone that are in the system and get those time blocks.

I got approved last Thursday and still working out how this works. Before I select a block.


----------



## soupergloo

Dan The Lyft Man said:


> Are those hours if any, just for you or for anyone that are in the system and get those time blocks.
> 
> I got approved last Thursday and still working out how this works. Before I select a block.


if it's assigned in advance based on your availability that you set up, then those are your guaranteed shifts for the week. If you're seeing blocks put up randomly throughout the day, then those blocks are up for grabs for anyone.

You can view your scheduled shifts in the calendar, otherwise the "check for available blocks" feature will show you what's available to everyone.


----------



## nighthawk398

soupergloo said:


> warehouse wasn't closed today


Mine was


----------



## Shangsta

Read around fellaz if you think they are going to assign you a bunch of blocks I am afraid you are not going to get much work


----------



## soupergloo

Shangsta said:


> Read around fellaz if you think they are going to assign you a bunch of blocks I am afraid you are not going to get much work


i've been having to stalk the app for available shifts at all hours of the day .. so far i've only been getting 2 shifts a day.


----------



## Sid044

Which of the prime now region is the busiest of all, is there a way to grab or know when the next day shifts will be available


----------



## jester121

soupergloo said:


> i've been having to stalk the app for available shifts at all hours of the day .. so far i've *only* been getting 2 shifts a day.


"Only"?

That's more than most, and I wouldn't expect that to continue once shopping slows down.


----------



## soupergloo

jester121 said:


> "Only"?
> 
> That's more than most, and I wouldn't expect that to continue once shopping slows down.


Yes, ONLY .. I used to be able to easily grab 4+ shifts a day.

I don't think shopping has slowed down, I think people are just out of town. idk why you guys act like these shifts were about holiday shopping, in SF I wasn't delivering anything that had to do with the holidays - the warehouse deliveries were groceries and everyday essentials & everything else was restaurant deliveries.


----------



## soupergloo

Sid044 said:


> Which of the prime now region is the busiest of all, is there a way to grab or know when the next day shifts will be available


I have no idea what region is the busiest, I can say SF is the busiest for us out here out of "The Greater SF Bay" region.

The only way to grab a shift for the following day is if you're scheduled in advance for it, or if you happen to see one pop up the day prior when you're checking for same day shifts.


----------



## jester121

Ah, so you're doing Prime and its related variants, gotcha.

I remain skeptical that Amazon is going to continue catering to the people who are grabbing the most hours, even though it probably makes sense to have the most experienced people doing Prime. They see a flood of new bodies as risk mitigation, and don't much care to micro-manage the workloads.


----------



## soupergloo

jester121 said:


> Ah, so you're doing Prime and its related variants, gotcha.
> 
> I remain skeptical that Amazon is going to continue catering to the people who are grabbing the most hours, even though it probably makes sense to have the most experienced people doing Prime. They see a flood of new bodies as risk mitigation, and don't much care to micro-manage the workloads.


I think my deliveries are under the "Prime Now" portion of Amazon Prime.

Obviously this Amazon Flex thing is unreliable to say the least, but I'm really counting on surviving off of the shifts that do become available until Uber picks up again.


----------



## soupergloo

FlexDriver said:


> So what was the purpose of this thread of asking this question, you have answered it 3-4 times already????


I guess the same as your response .. literally added no value to the conversation


----------



## FlexDriver

soupergloo said:


> .. literally added no value to the conversation


it did has some value in it "it will stop you answering your own question again and again! hahahaha!


----------



## soupergloo

FlexDriver said:


> it did has some value in it "it will stop you answering your own question again and again! hahahaha!


"it did has some value" .. um what?

and you have answered zero questions, but insist on continuing to respond, poorly at that.


----------

